# Hip hop that doesn't suck



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

Post your favorite hip hop songs.

[yt]SIZbvQErjzk[/yt]

This one always makes me ;~;


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Hip hop that doesn't suck?  Good luck finding something like that, I think it's impossible.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hip hop that doesn't suck?  Good luck finding something like that, I think it's impossible.


Let me guess, you think rap is crap as well :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Let me guess, you think rap is crap as well :V



I suck with modern music, is there a difference xD?


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hip hop that doesn't suck?  Good luck finding something like that, I think it's impossible.


Ignorant sod.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ignorant sod.



Oh the noes, the troll has come, time for me to flee before another arguing comes in and infractions ensues~


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

Less arguing more music 

[yt]yoN6XfyQsr4[/yt]


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2010)

[yt]9at-HyFi778[/yt]

[yt]k3pMI4u-gj8[/yt]

[yt]EO_7aCDyKDc[/yt]

[yt]Gh_DkwNguSY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

Does this count?

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Y5KAZgMUac&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Y5KAZgMUac&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh the noes, the troll has come, time for me to flee before another arguing comes in and infractions ensues~


We both know you won't leave this thread. Since I'm not harassing you, what can I be infracted for? You're ignorant by suggesting all hip hop sucks, because that simply isn't true.

Also, calling you an ignorant sod isn't trolling. It's calling you an ignorant sod.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

Takun said:


> :awesome:


Holy crap. More plz?


----------



## Ratte (May 9, 2010)

Hey, dumbfuckers, shut up, thanks.

Ibuuyk, you're far from invincible.  Shut your internet pie-hole.


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh the noes, the troll has come, time for me to flee before another arguing comes in and infractions ensues~



There is no font size big enough to emphasize the "get out" bubbling in my heart.


Anyway, Aesop Rock is probably my all-time favorite hip-hop artist. I've also found B.o.B and Nicki Minaj to be really good as of late, as far as mainstream things go.

[yt]rfN0sKlTgtQ[/yt]

Fucking love this guy.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Holy crap. More plz?



Sure here are some more of my favorites.


[yt]OXjZNOu70Xw[/yt]
[yt]nmzHRGoKca0[/yt]

[yt]DI3A_Mx0tMQ[/yt]

[yt]-dyPeGDeS3o[/yt]

[yt]pADgllloQg4[/yt]
(this might be the one Load Blown posted to rate, either way love the album)

[yt]U9OfsSXPC-s[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

@Ben: Oh yes. I just started getting into hip hop, and everyone is like "OMG AESOP ROCK". Haha, they're awesome.
@Takun: Thanks much <3


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

This counts in my mind.

[yt]Mfr7xG6smhU[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

I fuckin love Takun's taste in hiphop.

Aesop Rock is good shit aswell.

Dan le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip's first album was deck, less so on the second one...

[yt]Rmfk_D6LKXU[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 9, 2010)

Takun said:


> (this might be the one Load Blown posted to rate, either way love the album)



That was Iron Galaxy

[yt]O9a2whUoQeg[/yt]
[yt]cYa3eBJCdwg[/yt]
[yt]b4gQP5r4IyU[/yt]
[yt]_l9bpT4pX84[/yt]


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 9, 2010)

so glad somebody posted Gorillaz  here's moar!

[yt]ALKt_yjjB0s[/yt]

no video yet for their latest single, Superfast Jellyfish..but I love the song. It's a great commentary on consumerism and is very catchy. 

[yt]YsMrtWAgTnE[/yt]

hmmmm...who else, who else...how do you guys embed videos, by the way?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

peacheskawaii said:


> so glad somebody posted Gorillaz  here's moar!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALKt_yjjB0s  (Can't embed D: )
> 
> ...


I'm magick. ^^


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

[yt]fXAPsLJ6Kb8[/yt]

[yt]vET-sG1McCE[/yt]

[yt]9Yrwzi3clPQ[/yt]

[yt]lrsj653088E[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2010)

[yt]g5L_RwclEc0[/yt]




MOAR LIKE (C)RAP


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 10, 2010)

Saul "Niggy Tardust" Williams.

The man does what most people SHOULD do with rap... use it as a platform for beautiful and/or thought-provoking poetry.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, we have *mc chris.* The nerdy, yet awesomest rapper ever. Even if you've never heard of him, you already have. He was MC Peepants on ATHF and Hesh on Sealab 2021.


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2010)

yuuup.

[yt]xiHVmFohhTs[/yt]

[yt]uf-VD5zGeAc[/yt]

[yt]LmUyVP689ZQ[/yt]


----------



## Twylyght (May 10, 2010)

[yt]MYxAiK6VnXw[/yt]

[yt]VHNSmlZ9Rwo[/yt]

[yt]6NUxMgzHdic[/yt]

[yt]FlKshDHgALU[/yt]


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2010)

Impossible. Were such a thing to exist, it would cause division by zero and end the universe.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Impossible. Were such a thing to exist, it would cause division by zero and end the universe.



*facepalm*

And you are not edgy, back up your claims or GTFO


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 10, 2010)

[yt]l1u43KDiWD0[/yt]

[yt]32t448n2N-w[/yt]

[yt]gO0C_bcthUY[/yt]

[yt]vfo-EGDBEAY[/yt]

[yt]wtqjEMrEntc[/yt]

[yt]3zJqihkLcGc[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Impossible. Were such a thing to exist, it would cause division by zero and end the universe.


If the thread was called "Hip hop that Unsilenced likes", then everything would be well.

You're being silly stop being silly.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> If the thread was called "Hip hop that Unsilenced likes", then everything would be well.



Impossible. Were such a thing to exist, it would cause division by zero and end the universe.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8


----------



## Twylyght (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8



Ah, good times.  R.I.P Jam Master Jay.  We have a street named for him now on Hollis Ave.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 11, 2010)

*fingercrack*

Can't go wrong with Jurassic 5, kinda my defacto ammunition to go to when someone asks this question. Really, I could recommend anything. Radio, What's Golden, Concrete Schoolyard are just a few. It's one of the few groups I'd just point someone to a album as opposed to one or another song.

If you like them, or like that old-schooly vibe, check out Giant Panda.

A little Dizzee Rascal. Or if you're looking for something less poppy.

Other groups I'm currently looking at, Ugly Duckling but I've not heard enough of them (someone on the boards recommended them, can't remember who the last time this thread came by).

And if you're into the nerdcore rappy stuff. Kabuto the Python. There's something awesome about his voice. That and he's on a indie label that releases stuff for free, so can't complain about that. I've only listened to Parseltounge, and it's definitely a either love it or hate it. He's so over the top, and for me, that's kinda the charm.

Also, Dr. Awkward from the same label. Still out in opinion,  but I do like, and recommend, the title track off of Unlimited. Pretty great production.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Best rap ever.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SuMxWiRL7NM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SuMxWiRL7NM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (May 16, 2010)

The Herbaliser - Battle of Bongo Hill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhNmjn7y9IY&feature=related

Common - I Used to Love H.E.R.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c

Spank Rock - Far Left
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dftj6J-QlY0


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Impossible. Were such a thing to exist, it would cause division by zero and end the universe.


omg ur so COOL


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Yea i wont go there i have no interest in this genre of music and therefore will not rip on this idiotic type of music to the extent i would want too :\


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

hahaha, I recently read an article speaking of how rap when explored with proper musical critique methods it gets proven to not be music at all, and if you give it some graces, it gets put under the same category as "Tribal beat and chant"


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

huh thats a new way to look at it, but still no way I'm gonna start liking it


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> huh thats a new way to look at it, but still no way I'm gonna start liking it


look at it this way: They view it to be a less evolved of a musical form then death metal.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

and what do they think about death metal?


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (May 16, 2010)

You know, if you two don't like the genre, why are you even in the thread? I'm sure there's a music bashing thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

[yt]xD4hq_UxUS4[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 16, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Yea i wont go there i have no interest in this genre of music and therefore will not rip on this idiotic type of music to the extent i would want too :\



So edgy.....


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

[yt]n-Y20q0P6eU[/yt]

[yt]8ctpic0VhrA[/yt]


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

Oh and this

[yt]ctVmNbVu2KA[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

No Flobots yet?

[yt]HLUX0y4EptA[/yt]
[yt]aNZEaKxJ3F8[/yt]
[yt]v4ZzaXxK_L0[/yt]
[yt]WMzfqq0I5oQ[/yt]
[yt]MBX7-oGPKXg[/yt]


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

[yt]HpP-8tJ-9Js[/yt]

[yt]HS6YuujSSPY[/yt]


----------



## BroadSmak (May 19, 2010)

YOU'RE ALL WRONG!
[yt]kG_qcud1ShM[/yt]

Here's my playlist, assuming You have spotify, Amerifags..


----------



## arisfelis (May 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9QN_Ma_6TA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cl0NdCtze4

*Astronautalis and Why? <3
*


----------



## cataloof (Jun 5, 2010)

OP: <3 Atmosphere

Post more rap need more rap


[yt]RP_JfNnIcS4[/yt]

[yt]VJxS5OhRkJ8[/yt]

[yt]uCSNvIaZXQY[/yt]

[yt]8q8PdCkplhU[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 5, 2010)

[yt]XHCXOIL_2-s[/yt]
[yt]52lLFlFryg8[/yt]
[yt]iN1J3GoM39s[/yt]
[yt]REgO6PIUyPk[/yt]
[yt]rduhagPvGe4[/yt]
this one might be a stretch to call it hip hop... can we post instrumental stuff?
[yt]os82RSWJjWE[/yt]


----------



## Syradact (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok let's do this.

LONGEST POST EVAR

[yt]IS0Ew3qKql8[/yt]
[yt]VnYgPjYggf8[/yt]
[yt]Hy5iQubfV5s[/yt]
[yt]ygH9boqc7Fo[/yt]
[yt]-h3ynPZEOM4[/yt]
[yt]Q7_jbluF0qo[/yt]
[yt]oFrWjHcmBRU[/yt]
[yt]fmeQq5wxTtY[/yt]
[yt]DrYsqiQg0t8[/yt] ignore the promo
[yt]Zv63GUGqq8s[/yt]
[yt]2Tg4BFOwanY[/yt]
[yt]C32z9OBE3lo[/yt]

Enjoy!


----------



## cataloof (Jun 10, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> [yt]XHCXOIL_2-s[/yt]


 
This is amazing, is there more like this??

lol Beastie Boys

bump

[yt]JBPUnBwRUFc[/yt]
[yt]YPYAOdO8Fts[/yt]
[yt]7bh8ZswJHL4[/yt]
[yt]-Po4BQlh5F4[/yt]
[yt]W6XmLcdEZmw[/yt]
[yt]rb6EnCxs2uM[/yt]
[yt]PUQqEH3fWik[/yt]
[yt]MDpPgMoVhRs[/yt]
[yt]vcTyB7Gqy-M[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 15, 2010)

[yt]wc3f4xU_FfQ[/yt]

Ill Bill!
I hadn't heard that before, DragonForce samples, whoa
Thanks

I'm gonna have to go back and listen to all of the ones I don't know.

I wish there was more older hip hop in here
[yt]-YBFYZxu2dw[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 15, 2010)

[yt]Xy09F1cUIrA[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]kBvqJyq71sk[/yt]


----------



## cataloof (Jun 23, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]wc3f4xU_FfQ[/yt]



This is going on my playlist for Transformice games.

 Felt <3

[yt]cvUVisCfCgw[/yt]

left fist
right fist
one gun
two gun
you just fucked up
look
what
you've
done

:3


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Beastie Boys


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

_Zero_ said:


> Beastie Boys


 
NO.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> _Zero_ said:
> 
> 
> > Beastie Boys
> ...


 Fix'd. You can thank me later.
 Paul's Boutique owns your face.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Fix'd. You can thank me later.
> Paul's Boutique owns your face.


 
NO.
Actually they are pretty cool, just the fact that furries try to save face by sayng thats the only rap group they like an' such.


EDIT: THATS A GODDAMN LIE BLUE OWNS MY FACE


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 26, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> NO.
> Actually they are pretty cool, just the fact that furries try to save face by sayng thats the only rap group they like an' such.
> 
> 
> EDIT: THATS A GODDAMN LIE BLUE OWNS MY FACE


 
So your assuming that because all I said was the beastie boys that that's the only hip-hop group/artist I like? The reason I said them is because I like them but that does not mean I don't like other artists as well


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2010)

I like it when hip hop doesn't take itself too seriously.  These are some of my favorites. 

[yt]dE6Qcc6VDo8[/yt]
[yt]k76ECUYFUYA[/yt]
[yt]YKu2BL3VlZU[/yt]
[yt]eHHT7dTmw8U[/yt]
[yt]zo7FpI8MmmE[/yt]
[yt]mkwXYltsGuo[/yt]


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> Less arguing more music
> 
> [yt]yoN6XfyQsr4[/yt]



I was going to do some Scroobius Pip and Dans Le Sac... but... you have it covered.

How's about this song by them, it's one of my favourites:

[video=youtube;ESvYRR1Fyug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESvYRR1Fyug[/video]


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

Eafeg said:


> I was going to do some Scroobius Pip and Dans Le Sac... but... you have it covered.
> 
> How's about this song by them, it's one of my favourites:
> 
> [video=youtube;ESvYRR1Fyug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESvYRR1Fyug[/video]


 
this was ok lyricism but i didnt like the samples at all you know you need a balance there lathough im druk maybe i shouldnt talk but it still needs better samples you know im sayin????


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

[yt]a1RDlllkobQ[/yt]

i was listenin to this earlier


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> [yt]l1u43KDiWD0[/yt]


 Shit, my new favorite song.

I COME BEARING GIFTS

[yt]agdxwWuPcFw[/yt]
^ music about skateboarding set to orchestral music? Hell yeah.

[yt]sjFfFjdB8AM[/yt]

[yt]fVyVIsvQoaE[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> [yt]sjFfFjdB8AM[/yt]


 
This is one of my favorites. That and Yesterday. I like songs that tell a story.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 3, 2010)

[yt]Kri9KySzsYo[/yt]

im more deadly than a full blown case of aids


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> This is one of my favorites. That and Yesterday. I like songs that tell a story.


 Yeah, agreed. My favorite story-song is In Her Music Box, which I posted in the OP.


Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]Kri9KySzsYo[/yt]
> 
> im more deadly than a full blown case of aids


 Lyrics are p cool. Beat's a lil weird.


----------



## aztrocat (Jul 3, 2010)

I am literally listening to "Midnight in a Perfect World" and the rest of Endtroducing right now. REALLY fucking good.


----------

